# Sema - Autogeek Youtube Channel



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Some interesting new products coming out. Sonax Ceramic detailer looked pretty interesting just to name one, which seemed to address the issues with BSD like slickness and durability.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Yeah interested to try this when it comes out. Sonax really know their stuff.


----------

